# Treating Marijuana Induced DP



## chills (Dec 25, 2006)

hey guys..
this depersonalization has become frequent to me throughtout the past 2 months ive had it and all started from one nite that i over-inhalated marijuana which cause me to pass out and forgot the whole night basically. Im now fairly sure i have depersonalization because i feel as if im in "autopilot" mode where my physical body is making motions not related to my mind or what im thinking. Also i thought i was turning relatively insane until i discovered this was a mental disorder
ive been taking omega 3 tablets and multi-vitamins daily however with very little effect except for the odd days i regain a bit of consciousness.. its now christmas and its ruined this years experience and ive been unable to get excited over any portion of it
if you know any treatments that will work.. jus post thx a ton
merry xmas all.. happy new year


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2006)

.....


----------



## chills (Dec 25, 2006)

wheres that forum?.. i cant seem to find it

for any others do u feel like your DP is affecting ur organisational skills? because thats one of the most drastic effects for me..


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

Just click on forum at the top of the home page and then scroll down, you will find it.


----------



## USpacebreaker (Oct 23, 2006)

I have had, over the past 2 years, good success with brainwave entrainment. It is a very simple and effective way to alter your brainwave pattern. Most people with depression or add have a slower dominant brainwave than normal(excess theta- the state you are in when you are dreaming.) Because of which they report feeling as if they are living in dream, have trouble concentrating, or making decisions, ect... This, of course, is not the whole answer for depression, but it is a great tool. Using it has definatly lifted much of my brain fog. Back to your post; on the rare occasions that I smoke marijuana, I tend to develope severe DP. I can tolerate this condition well for most, but being high really messes my head up. After using a brainwave entrainment session I've noticed that I can tolerate DP much better. One more note for you though just in case you do want to look into this, it hasn't been well excepted in the medical community, YET. They do, however, back Neurofeedback which is basically the same thing except that a different medium is used to effect brainwaves. The plus to entrainment is that it is very cheap. Google it. Everyone can benefit from this.


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

Try exercise!


----------



## chills (Dec 25, 2006)

I just got a major injury in sports and its one of the things that has kept my DP away... i dont reccomend it to anyonew at all but the pain of tearing a ligament in your foot (which i did in hockey) makes you realise that life is real and pieces are starting to come together... slowly... ive also been able to get to my old work habits of listening to music while working which used to bother me with DP cuz mind got distracted everywhere between the music and work

cheers for the comments tho.. staying off weed is also a gud idea ive layed off for about 1 month and helping this settle down


----------



## Space Addict (Dec 5, 2006)

I have marijuana induced DP as well. IT was one HIT that i should never have taken and i could kill myself for doing it but i realize that im just a victum to the ignorant choices i make in life and theres no going back now. 
Shortly after i smoked i felt completely different then i had every felt before in my life. It was like being Stoned times 1,000. I thought I was really going insane. I felt so alone and confused for days and just waited and waited hoping that the marijuana would just pass through my body and then the affects of it would wear off as well. Well its been a year and they still havent. I still feel extremely stoned and unable to ground myself to reality. It sucks..
Ive spent the past year figuring out what the hell is wrong with me. And i learned about DP and was like..ok how come I never heard about this before when i was actually human. I could have prevented it! damn..oh well.. 
So all i have to say is this which i also posted on another topic...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

When you are 5 years old you cannot possibly fathum how you will be by the age of 25but by contining to grow and welcoming change you become something more as time goes by then what you can predict at the time it is happening.

In the same circumstances with DP. You can never tell how you will be in 10 years. BUT if you continue to live as though you will have DP forever then you will. BUT if you live as a child, accepting change and allowing growth then you will overcome this stage in your life.

There are some people who never grow up and still act like they are 5. You might always act like you have DP unless you make the conscious effort to accept change and forget how you feel, how things appear, or what you think is going on..

Remember. THIS is not you, how you are feeling right now. YOu are pure and healthy as you were when you were 5. YOu cant think straight now cause you have DP but if you let what you THInk you know go then you will come to a new understanding and begin to evolve into who you really are. DO NOT let yourself become stuck forever!


----------



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

Hi there,

Overcoming drug-induced DP theoretically shouldn't be any different to overcoming anxiety-induced DP. It's not like you've permanently altered your brain - you've just triggered something you weren't previously aware you were predisposed to.

DP is essentially a negative pattern of thought that you have got into. Whenever you feel like you're sketching out or worrying you're going insane you have to tell yourself that these thoughts are irrational. I know it's easy to say and hard to do but it is something that will gradually work if you carry on battling it.

I know changing your own pattern of thinking sounds like a daunting task but it is very possible over time. A year ago I had chronic weed-induced DP and now it has almost entirely gone, and I know two other people who used to have drug induced anxiety who broke out of it.

You will be fine eventually - it just takes time. Good luck to you.


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

Space Addict said:


> I have marijuana induced DP as well. IT was one HIT that i should never have taken and i could kill myself for doing it but i realize that im just a victum to the ignorant choices i make in life and theres no going back now.
> Shortly after i smoked i felt completely different then i had every felt before in my life. It was like being Stoned times 1,000. I thought I was really going insane. I felt so alone and confused for days and just waited and waited hoping that the marijuana would just pass through my body and then the affects of it would wear off as well. Well its been a year and they still havent. I still feel extremely stoned and unable to ground myself to reality. It sucks..
> Ive spent the past year figuring out what the hell is wrong with me. And i learned about DP and was like..ok how come I never heard about this before when i was actually human. I could have prevented it! damn..oh well..
> So all i have to say is this which i also posted on another topic...
> ...


hey dude, you seem like a real nice person. have you tried exercise, like skipping?


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

Have you looked into taking meds? I don't want to push any drugs on you but I think medications have really helped me in the long run. I'm able to function relatively well and do good in class. I can concentrate alot better now.


----------

